# Anxiety-Free Electric Car: The Answer Is In the Air



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe I missed something, but is a device which cannot be recharged actually a battery or is there a different label?

I would call it a "cartridge," perhaps, to differentiate it from a real battery.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> Maybe I missed something, but is a device which cannot be recharged actually a battery or is there a different label?


Sure, that is a primary battery, like that pink bunny rabbit sells. Secondary batteries are the kind which can be recharged.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

major said:


> Sure, that is a primary battery, like that pink bunny rabbit sells. Secondary batteries are the kind which can be recharged.


You know you're getting old when...

When you and I were young the only kind of battery you could buy at the store was lead acid, just like your car's battery. Many people didn't know it, but they were rechargeable (about 10-20 times) and those of us on limited budgets bought a charger and remembered to use them.

May be my distorted sense of right and wrong, but in this day and age it just doesn't seem like they ought to be able to tout it as a "battery" if it is single-use (except maybe for those tiny hearing aid batteries)...


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

If I lived in the states where lots of electric cars were being used, I would start a backyard road service with a 10KW diesel genset and advertise so anyone needing a boost could call me, JUST LIKE AAA. 

This range anxiety developed by the stinking media makes me sick.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

hmincr said:


> If I lived in the states where lots of electric cars were being used, I would start a backyard road service with a 10KW diesel genset and advertise so anyone needing a boost could call me, JUST LIKE AAA.


Someone will try it...



> This range anxiety developed by the stinking media makes me sick.


I really don't think the media created range anxiety. People are used to having a 300 mile range - period. Knowing they don't have that much reserve, and knowing it will take at least 20 minutes at an inopportune time and place to fix it if it happens, are enough on their own for people to delay choosing an EV. Add the price difference, and most folks just say no to EVs.

That's today. It will change quickly.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

Why are so many of these article devoid of information that would make it relevant ? This article has no information on the size or weight of the battery, so we have no idea what would be involved in replacing it every 600 miles. Refueling a vehicle every 600 miles would still be an improvement over most gasoline vehicles, so unless replacing this battery means moving 1,000lbs of cells by hand, I don't see the issue.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

dreamer said:


> Why are so many of these article devoid of information that would make it relevant ? This article has no information on the size or weight of the battery, so we have no idea what would be involved in replacing it every 600 miles. Refueling a vehicle every 600 miles would still be an improvement over most gasoline vehicles, so unless replacing this battery means moving 1,000lbs of cells by hand, I don't see the issue.


Facts don't make stock prices rise or fall. Marketing does.

Sad, but true.


----------

